# Another hows my form



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Generally pretty good. Are you having any problems with your shooting?

A couple of things you might consider working on:

- You seem to be reaching back with your head to get to your anchor. - this is usually a sign that DL is a bit long

- Usually we gain steadiness if we get both shoulders down. You have pretty big shoulders so this may be off base. I just may not be able to see your shoulders clearly. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

aread said:


> Generally pretty good. Are you having any problems with your shooting?
> 
> A couple of things you might consider working on:
> 
> ...


Thanks Allen.

No real problems I am grouping ok.

Can you elaborate on reaching back with my head, not sure I understand that one. I lengthened my d loop, could that be part of it?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Usually reaching back with your head means that the bow's DL is a little long.

Optimum head position is upright and balanced over the center of your body mass. This is part of the good stability. There is a lot more to stability than this, but it's one small part of it.

In this photo, your head appears to be further back than is usually optimal. Maybe a 1/4" shorter DL would help. Your D-loop is probably not causing this.
Often it's trying to get your nose on the string with a bow that's too short for your DL.

Allen


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Allen. 

I'll have to check that next time out. I don't do the nose to the string thing, so can't be that though.


----------

